# Help! - Dog Problem



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi

I was just wondering if anyone can help or offer advice?

I have a lurcher who is coming up to 3 years old. She is very well house trained and has a cast iron bladder. She either waits until being taken outside to have a wee or asks. For the last few weeks though she has suddenly started occassionally wetting her beds while she is lying down fast asleep.

She's not off her food or depressed, nor drinking more than she usually does, nor has she developed a sudden taste for dandelions  

All help or advice gratefully received

Amanda xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Amanda ~ I've got a lurcher too, they're fab 

Has she been spayed?

xxx


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

They are great aren't they   She's crossed with a terrier so having an excitable sighthound made for interesting training at times  

Yes she was spayed after her first season so about 2 years ago now

Amanda xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Amanda

I would take her to the vets hun, usually when a house-trained dog starts wee'ing it's a sign of a urine infection which can be easily cured with anti-biotics.

 let us know how she gets on! 

Axxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Amanda and Amanda 

I had this with our other dog. It can happen when b*tches are spayed......the vet did explain to me but i can't really remember enough to explain but they can get incontinence especially when the are asleep or relaxing.

When my dog had it the vet gave her some tablets and she was fine. It did come back when she was a bit older and she had to go on the tabs again but they did help 

I would go to the vet though, it may not be this as Amanda says it could be a urine infection.

Mine's a collie/lurcher so fast and loopy 

Good luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you so much for the advice. I'll give the vet a call in the morning and update you when we've been.

Luckily she loves going to the vet. It doesn't matter what they do to her she just loves it there 

Amanda xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Good luck at the vet tomorrow......i'm off on holiday so I'll find out when i get back.

My poor doggy is being targeted by a vicious cat......I was taking him around the block a couple of weeks ago and this cat came out of an alley and went for him from behind. Managed to stick it's claws in and bite him on the bum! 

Anyway DH just got back from the walk and the same cat tried it again......DH tried to shoo it off and it went for DH 

My poor dog.......i know he's a big, hairy lurcher but he was really scared and hid behind the sofa when he got back.

Anyway, hope the vet sorts you out 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Guys

I took Button to the vet on Saturday and the vet is pretty sure she is now incontinent. Apparently it is very common in spayed *****es. The uterus holds the bladder down but when it's been removed the bladder can move causing incontinence when they are relaxed. It will mean life long medication to make her continent again so we need to take a wee sample in next week just to definitely rule out a urine infection. The fact that she is still very bright, temp ok etc.. the vet is highly doubtful it is an infection but we do all want to double check before she starts the treatment for incontinence. 

Lizzy I hope you're having a great holiday. Big hugs to your lurcher     and   to the viscious cat !!

Mandy I hope you're having a great bank holiday  

Amanda xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Awww Amanda, poor Button - that's not good news is it?!

I hope she's soon on her medication and that you can all get on with a clean dry bed! 

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Do they do tenalady for dogs?


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

DP has tied an old chinese takeaway container to a stick so we can pop it under her for her sample when she has a wee. The vet said first wee of the day is best and she point blank refused to go this morning despite 3 attempts to entice her    She kept looking at the container and stick out of the corner of her eye as i tried to subtely follow her around with it   Hope to have better luck tomorrow morning  

Yes they do dog nappies, am hoping we don't ever have to get to that stage, I'd be so embarrassed when people came round and i had a lucher wandering round in a nappy  

Amanda xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Amanda how did you get on at the vets?  My vet gave me a tip for getting a sample, a soup ladle - worked a treat!  Just glad it was a girl dog I had to get it from, must be much trickier for a boy!

Incontinence is really common after they have been spayed - once you look into it you see how common it is but I find it strange that the vets don't tell you this when you are having them done, I had never heard of it before!  My dog had this but it did clear up without the need for medication, it was within a couple of weeks of her operation and lasted for about 3 weeks, she'd just wee in her sleep.

Hope you get her sorted soon

Take care x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hope it sorts itself out hunny      

Cat x


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

hiya

I have a jack russell and she was incontinent on the sofa last week - she never sleeps on the sofa but oh yes the day she decides to she wees all over it   Hopefully it was a one off but maybe I will ask the vet about it when I am next down there.

    on following her around with the takeaway pot

Rlh


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Bambam said:


> DP has tied an old chinese takeaway container to a stick so we can pop it under her for her sample when she has a wee.


He sounds like my DH that's just the sort of "device" we'd have here!  

I hope she's soon better!

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Girls

I've finally got the test results back from the vet and they have confirmed she hasn't got a urine infection so it's definitely incontinence   On the plus side I'm very glad i don't have to sneak around after her waiting for her to squat any more   

She has been dry for over a week now so I told the vet that as the medication is for life and she is still so young i don't want her to start until the incontinence is much more frequent. Knowing my luck i'll wake up tomorrow morning to find she's wet her bed again now  

Hope you've all had a good week and have great weekends planned

Amanda xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hun, the medication works really well, so if you need it, it is VERY effective. Was it the Propalin drops he suggested or tablets

xx


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Lulu

It was the drops. I was hoping it was going to be tablets as the vet did say the drops are very unpleasant tasting. We only feed her dry food so i was worried about how i would get her to take the drops  

Amanda xx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Our 17yr old dog had the drops and they really work.... we have a lurcher Ben and he is a wonderfull little boy (10 now so a man really) we had to have him spade a few months ago as he started to loose blood from his Mr Man.

Hope she manages to stay off medi for as long as poss   

Clare x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

hmmm Ive never heard of the drops not being palatable..? It is very widely prescribed. The good thing about the drops is you can start off on say 12 drops twice a day and reduce it each day to the lowest possible effective dose.   Obviously if the incontinence starts again then you can increase it by a drop a day until there is no incontinence again.  

Good Luck hun#


xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

ps you can just the drops onto the dry food it will be fine, maybe just drop it on a couple of biscuits and wait for her to eat that first

x


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Lulu

Thank you for the feedback on the drops   I feel much happier about the prospect of her being on them. She's been dry now for nearly 2 weeks so I'm still going to wait until it becomes more frequent but at least it sounds like it will be easy to give her the drops and adjust them as and when required.

Amanda xx


----------

